# Dead space on Philips GoGear



## Ultima66 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a 6GB Philips GoGear that crashed and I managed to get a fix in order to get it running again, and I installed the latest firmware. However, apparently this firmware doesn't have what the player even came with, and there's no radio function or anything like that, only simply player functions.

However, that's not the problem. Originally, there were about 5 GB of data used up. After the crash, it had to be formatted, and now it says there's still those 5 GB used, but I can't "find" it anywhere. Formatting it takes the space to 1 GB remaining, and I can't fix it. What's wrong with it? Is there anything I can do about it? I would have thought that restoring factory presets and formatting it would fix the problem, but it didn't. I'm assuming it's dead space that would be fixed through a defragment, but there's no way to defragment the disk, if that's even the problem at all. If this "space" was used and never emptied out, is there a way to restore functionality to it? If not, are there any other fixes?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Ultima66

A very warm welcome to TSF :wave:

I personally can't pelp with this one as I do not know that product. However, you may already know of the Philips tech documents on the GoGear but if not, take a look here:

http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/tutlist?ctn=PSS120/37&dct=TUT&slg=AEN&scy=US#


----------



## Ultima66 (Apr 21, 2008)

I called for support and they told me that it's probably a formatting issue. When it crashed, it was reading as a flash drive at first and I tried to format using Windows. Probably the formatting system screwed up the partition to one that was unreadable to the mp3 player's firmware.

The representative said it probably can't be fixed unless the hard drive is replaced, so I don't know. I'm still wondering if anyone here could help with it.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

It sounds as if you put the firmware to one of their 1GB flash based players on your GoGear. If you were to install the correct firmware, it may start functioning properly. Good luck finding the correct firmware.


----------



## JohnSeed (Aug 5, 2011)

Philips Songbird deleted my entire 30GB music library WITHOUT ANY warning. NEVER purchasing a Philips product again - Im soooo pissed.


----------

